# Risk



## sanityassassin (Dec 16, 2006)

Has anybody played Risk, I played the board game for years as a teenager and I have now found an excellent online version and would welcome any fan to sign up. It has a lot more than just the traditional version with a number of maps including a Discworld and Middle earth map 

Conquer Club :: Home


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Dec 16, 2006)

I have played the LOTR version of the board game and would be interested in playing this mate.


----------



## sanityassassin (Dec 16, 2006)

you can play doubles and triples games and I'm looking for a partner/partners to try out these games. I play using the same name as here there is also a freeware basic version you can download


----------



## The Technophobe (Dec 16, 2006)

I have always wanted to play this game, but nobody I new when I was younger played (due to the Spectrum boom).  My only experiance of Risk now, is the pub machines which ask questions.  Is there an idiots guide which doesn't take more than two minutes (sorry - that's my attention span these days)?


----------



## Dave (Dec 17, 2006)

I played it on a board and I also had a computer version for the Commodore 64 (ok I'm ancient!)

Risk is obviously currently having some kind of rivival because my son asked for it for Christmas.

Now my question: There is the normal version for £24 and a Star Wars edition for £34. The Star Wars edition actually looks quite good with planets instead of towns and empires intead of countries, but the board is huge and might not fit on a table. Is it worth the extra money, or better to stay with the original and best?


----------



## sanityassassin (Dec 17, 2006)

The Technophobe said:


> I have always wanted to play this game, but nobody I new when I was younger played (due to the Spectrum boom).  My only experiance of Risk now, is the pub machines which ask questions.  Is there an idiots guide which doesn't take more than two minutes (sorry - that's my attention span these days)?




the game is easy to play but it takes a lot more to master but even a poor player can win with lucky dice roles. Here are the rules from the conquer club website

The game is played on a board depicting a map of the world, divided into misterritories, which are grouped into continents. To start, three armies are placed on each territory and they are randomly divided amongst the players. Any remainder of territories that do not divide equally are made neutral.

Players then take turns deploying armies, attacking opponents and fortifying countries.

Each turn consists of 3 parts:
I. Deploying Your Armies

At the beginning of every turn you will collect a certain amount of armies. The number of armies you get is determined by this formula:

[(countries ÷ 3, minimum of 3) + continent bonus] + set bonus

Terminology:
"countries" are the total number of countries you occupy.
"continent bonus" are bonus armies you get for occupying all of the countries that make up a continent.
"set bonus" is the number of armies you get for turning in a set of bonus cards.

What's a set of bonus cards? You earn a card at the end of every turn in which you successfully conquer a country. These cards each represent a country on the map and can be blue, green or red. If you acquire 3 cards of any one colour, or one of each, you now have a "set" of cards which you may exchange for additional armies at this time. The value of these cards depends on which Bonus Cards game option was chosen: escalating or flat-rate. You also get a 2 army bonus on any country that you own if it is represented in the set.

You will place your armies on any countries that you occupy. The game will ask you for the name of a country, and how many armies to place there, and will continue doing this until all of your armies are deployed. Once you deploy armies, there's no changing your mind, so give this some thought first!
II. Attack Your Enemies

This part is optional. You may now attack any opponent's country adjacent to your own, from your own country, as long as you have a minimum of two armies on it, regardless of how many armies your opponent has. Countries connected by lines on the map are considered adjacent and battles can occur between them.

The outcome of the battle is determined by a "dice" roll (the "dice" are random numbers generated by the website of course). The attacker will roll up to 3 dice, one for each attacking army. The attacker must leave at least 1 army behind if he conquers a country, so one of his armies cannot be used for attack. Therefore, the number of dice he rolls is 1 less than the number of armies on the attacking country, up to the maximum of 3 dice. The defender will roll up to 2 dice (1 die if he has only 1 army).

The outcome of the battle is determined by comparing the highest dice each has rolled. If the attacker's die is higher, the defender loses an army from the country under attack. If the defender's die is the same or higher, the attacker loses an army from the attacking country. The process is repeated for the second pair of dice (if there is one). The computer will do all the dice rolling and determine the outcome of each battle.

If you destroy all of the armies in your opponent's country, you must then occupy it immediately by moving some of your armies (at least 1) from your attacking country to the conquered country. You must leave at least 1 army behind, since no country can be left unoccupied at any time. If you eliminate a player's last country, (thus eliminating him from the game) the former opponent's cards become yours.

You may attack whatever adjacent countries you wish, as many times as you wish. For example, you may attack one or more times from one country, shift to another country and then back to the original.
III. Fortify Your Countries

When you are finished attacking, you may fortify your defensive position. If desired, you may move any number of armies from one of your countries to any adjacent country which you also occupy. The Fortifications game option will determine how many of these fortification plays are allowed. You must leave at least 1 army behind.

these are the basic rules on CC there is time limits for taking turns and you can get armys you missed if you missed a turn up to 3 times before you are kicked from a game


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Dec 17, 2006)

SA,
I'm on there as well now (just the free version I think).
Same name as here - hope to see you on there at some point


----------



## The Technophobe (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks for the info Sanityassassin - will check this out after the Old Firm game.


----------



## jackokent (Dec 17, 2006)

Wow, this takes me back.  I can't count the hours we used to spend playing this brilliant game.  It seemed to go on forever, sometimes over weeks.  When it got to the small hours we'd have to carefully transport the board to a safe, dog free room where it would stay until we could resume play a few days later.

Playing on line sounds fantastic, I wish I had the time to participate but I don't think I could at the moment.  Happy gaming all you lucky players.


----------



## sanityassassin (Dec 17, 2006)

you only need to spend a couple of minutes a day to check it and sometimes you won't get a turn for 3 or 4 days which can be fustrating


----------



## jackokent (Dec 17, 2006)

Many thanks for this.

I've just signed up.  Looking forward to world domination !


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Dec 18, 2006)

I think I'll have to join now just like old times


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Dec 18, 2006)

When I was in high school, I played Risk almost every day after school with an exchange student from Denmark, and I played as a freshman in college.  But my ego got too bound up with winning, so I haven't played since.


----------



## jackokent (Dec 18, 2006)

I am being a bit dippy at this, do I just join any a game now?


----------



## scalem X (Dec 18, 2006)

Dave, lets face it. Your son will have fun with either version, but the star wars version looks cooler. If you can buy the original version and then buy him something extra for like 5 quid. It will look cool (two gifts in a package), you'll be off cheaper and  in the long run you'll have risk and not a dodgy version with adapted rules which you're not going to play anyway, you'll play the regular version with a new board.
Unless he really likes star wars or is quite young, I would opt for the regular version.

And oh SA, you want me to fail my exams do you?


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Dec 18, 2006)

jackokent said:


> I am being a bit dippy at this, do I just join any a game now?


 
Yup. Careful of your choices though - I'd steer clear of any "Triples" matches (and maybe even Doubles ones) as by the time your turn rolls around it could be 4 days later - I'm not joking!

I'm hoping to join SA in a game once I get the crap knocked out of me & get eliminated 
Won't be long the way my luck's running in one of them 

I think you can set up a private game & then just tell the people who you want to play the password. You can only be in 4 games at a time in the freebie version.

Four sounds like you'd have a go every few minutes, doesn't it? You'd be wrong...


----------



## jackokent (Dec 18, 2006)

One at a time is plenty enough for me.  Chronicles is the first thing I've ever signed up to on the internet and now, this risk thing, is the second so I am not exactly an old hand at this.  I'm worried about making a right pigs dinner of it.  After all I even managed to muck up the 5 letter word game in the lounge once.


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Dec 18, 2006)

well I started my first games, like the middle earth map, but I've have some really band attack rolls so I don't think I'll last long, also join two more games and waiting for my turn


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Dec 19, 2006)

jackokent said:


> After all I even managed to muck up the 5 letter word game in the lounge once.



Ah but Jack it is part of the game to ruin the lounge word spam thingys.  

I dare not try this yet.  Currently playing Total War 2, which I am guessing is better.  PM if this takes off the lads.


----------



## sanityassassin (Dec 19, 2006)

Winters_Sorrow said:


> I think you can set up a private game & then just tell the people who you want to play the password. You can only be in 4 games at a time in the freebie version.(




you can only set up private games if you go to premium


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Dec 20, 2006)

Jacko & JT - I've set up a game (143674) if you're interested.
SA & I are the only ones in there currently


----------



## sanityassassin (Dec 20, 2006)

An interloper has joined in so theres only 1 place left


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Dec 20, 2006)

And now it's gone. Sorry peeps.


----------



## jackokent (Dec 20, 2006)

Well thanks for letting us know anyway.  I'll be a bit quicker off the mark next time.


----------



## sanityassassin (Dec 21, 2006)

Just remembered if you want to download a risk game to practice with you can also play a internet game with other players as well you can download here

MissionRisk Headquaters


----------



## sanityassassin (Dec 24, 2006)

we can form a user group if we can muster another 2 players we need 6 to form a chronicles group anybody intrested in signing up let me know


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Jan 2, 2007)

I'd sign up, I suck a bit thats the only problem,


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jan 2, 2007)

I will sign up lads when I pull my hand out of my . . . . . . dressing gown pocket.  

A question; is it fun?


----------



## sanityassassin (Jan 7, 2007)

of course it is here is the first game WS and myself played as a doubles team

http://www.conquerclub.com/gamespace.php?game=147068

admittedly some games are killers and deadbeats can be a pain but playing on a map like this

http://www.conquerclub.com/gamespace.php?game=137260

and playing epic battles I'm sure would be right up your street


----------



## Barristan (Jan 9, 2007)

Since finding the link to Conquer Club my life has been sucked away in my endeavours to take over North America again and again and again. Dammit, I want my life back !!!!  

My ID is Barristan on CC.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jan 9, 2007)

Barristan said:


> Since finding the link to Conquer Club my life has been sucked away in my endeavours to take over North America again and again and again. Dammit, I want my life back !!!!
> 
> My ID is Barristan on CC.


 

Seems you have the premium membership. If you ever fancy a chronies game, just post the password on here & I join in


----------



## Barristan (Jan 18, 2007)

Winters_Sorrow said:


> Seems you have the premium membership. If you ever fancy a chronies game, just post the password on here & I join in


 
Yes, 4 games at a time didnt seem enough lol!

Ok, i'll set up a game in the next few days and post the password here


----------

